# String gauge for low g# on bass



## Haunted (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a 35" scale 6 string bass now tuned to standard B with what I've been told a 130 when I bought it, and it's fine..
but I need to tune lower for B flat standard and drop G# 
so I need a string that would easily go between the 2 tuning without being too floppy in G# 

also..I'd like to know where do you recommend getting the strings online?
are circle k any good? 

thanks in advance guys


----------



## Winspear (Feb 9, 2010)

I would try the D'addario XLB145 string. I have a 35" also and was using a 130 which was fine, but to tune to drop A I bought this 145 string and it is nice in B and A. I'm sure G# would not be a problem. It's the biggest string sold by D'addario. Their website is very nice and you can buy ALL of their products online - but sadly in the U.S, so just google for product names or order from a shop near you etc. These strings can be hard to find but with enough googling you will find somewhere that ships worldwide.


----------



## Adam (Feb 9, 2010)

Haunted said:


> I have a 35" scale 6 string bass now tuned to standard B with what I've been told a 130 when I bought it, and it's fine..
> but I need to tune lower for B flat standard and drop G#
> so I need a string that would easily go between the 2 tuning without being too floppy in G#
> 
> ...



Try ordering a string from Garry Goodman at Octave4plus.com
He made me a G#0(the tuning your looking at) .140 string for the 30" scale and its great, being at 35" you may get a smaller guage if you wish, just contact him and tell him the specs, desired tension ect.. and he'll fix you right up.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2010)

circle K strings are great 

try a .145 or .150


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2010)

Definitely .145 strings.

+1 for Garry Goodman. He makes my F# strings.


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 12, 2010)

If you like .130 for B then let me recommend;

.170 .118 .088 .064 .049 .035

or

.180 .124 .092 .068 .052 .037

Dropped 6 string set, can ship tomorrow - in stock and waiting for you.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess it would depend on whether you want it to be loose or tight. The .145 would be perfect if you want to tune down to G# and set up the intonation better. My F# is .175 and I could tune it up to G# and it sounds tighter without a lot of that "clank" sound when tuning down.

I use to play in a band that tuned down to G# and the .145 was perfect. I would personally try this first before going into thicker strings as they will be harder to get used to.


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 12, 2010)

A .145 will at best be a loose A


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2010)

knuckle_head said:


> A .145 will at best be a loose A



I suppose there can be a lot of factors and different opinions here. My d'Addario .145 worked wonders for me. I recorded a demo and played many shows. It sounded perfect.

A .170 would be great, no doubt. I've seen F# strings that are smaller than that.

Of course, I'm not claiming to be a string expert, and I certainly don't make any. I'm just posting my personal thoughts. Some things sound different to others. It all depends on how you like your tension. Some like floppy, some like tight.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 13, 2010)

the thing here is that different string brands have different tensions. IIRC, circle K strings are looser than some other brands, so you can go thicker and get proper intonation more easily without going too tight.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 13, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> the thing here is that different string brands have different tensions.



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 14, 2010)

It is indeed very interesting - in initial design I had a .100 that had more mass than a .105, meaning the .100 would have felt tighter despite being smaller.

Who knew?


----------

